# Lost AT bent shaft paddle on lower Gore Creek



## blurredelevens (Jun 23, 2005)

Has my name Brett on it, along with my cell number. 
Many beers headed your way. THanks!


----------



## blurredelevens (Jun 23, 2005)

bump to the top. really kinda surprised no one has called and returned it to me. REWARD!


----------



## blurredelevens (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm pretty sure this paddle made it's way to the Eagle.
Is there some hole down there full of everyones gear?

I need my paddle!


----------



## outdoormikeg (Oct 11, 2003)

Yea it could be in Arizona by now... ;-)

I once lost a paddle on the Eagle that got jammed into a diversion dam on it's way down river and didn't show up until the water came down.

The Eagle seems to be on it's way down so maybe it will turn up when the water comes down more.


----------



## blurredelevens (Jun 23, 2005)

outdoormikeg said:


> Yea it could be in Arizona by now... ;-)
> 
> I once lost a paddle on the Eagle that got jammed into a diversion dam on it's way down river and didn't show up until the water came down.
> 
> The Eagle seems to be on it's way down so maybe it will turn up when the water comes down more.


I hope you're right.

On the other hand, if I see someone else paddling with it, I'm going to take it back and beat them with it. 
:twisted::mrgreen:


----------



## blurredelevens (Jun 23, 2005)

Still have hope!


----------

